# French Legislation How to Disable Speed Camera TomTom Go 930



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

So far I think on the TomTom Go 930T ie Go x30 

GO x40, GO x30, GO x20, GO x10, GO x00, XL IQ Routes, XL Classic, ONE, Toyota Aygo, RIDER

Tap the screen to display the main menu. 

Tap TomTom Services. 

Tap TomTom Safety Cameras. 

Tap Disable alerts. 

Note: If the Enable button appears instead of the alert button Disable alerts, this means that safety cameras are already disabled.

(I can never work out why they put the cross over the icon - in this case Disable Alerts - when the alerts are or whatever feature is enabled, why not just leave it as the icon... with enable or disable as the option word underneath!?)

Currently working on How to remove Speed Camera Data using Home when not subscribed to Camera Updates and instructions to remove subscription update services!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Sn and JA
As far as i see it the french law says you cannot use a radar detector in france. But pois in a sat nav are not the same thing and are accepatble.

its the device that scans for the radar emissions from the policemans gun that they dont like.

You wont get too many anyway and they put a big sign to warn you so you can see them OK

Phill


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

All French "radar" is all speed camera locations of any kind, and just turned off is not good enough that is why TomTom have removed them from their updates and sent a file to everyone that updates to remove them from their TomToms :wink:


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

drcotts said:


> You wont get too many anyway and they put a big sign to warn you so you can see them OK
> 
> Phill


Do not rely on being able to see them. There is a spot on the N road from St Omer to Calais where the police can always be found on a Sunday morning (traditional overtime period for coppers throughout Europe to earn some self-funding extra pay :evil: ) just over the brow of a hill where you can't see them. there is a general radar warning along the road rather than at he specific spot, but they obviously mean iit when they say the radar will be in use.

The French police have been very successful, as the French have changed from completely mad drivers 30 years ago to more law-abiding than the British now


----------

